# Help Guys! My nieces's Lab may have to go!



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

What have they done training-wise to help turn this dog into a family pet? Since it doesn't sound like there is a concern of aggression, I'm guessing it can be a totally workable situation if they're willing to invest the time in training and management, etc.

Hope it all works out...

Stephanie


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

He has the basic training commands perfectly. He is a driven, non stop dog. He's becoming more so as he gets older. With 2 babies, they don't have time to devote to working with Sidney on a more intense level. His Vet suggested she find him a new home and that was extremely depressing. She's looking for help.

I' know Sidney well. He has now started pacing and roaming the yard, incessantly. He never rests. My thought was to direct his energy, exhaust him, and maybe he'd calm down naturally. It hasn't worked so far.

Also, he's five now. They expected him to calm as he aged. Not Sidney.


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

She needs to find a behaviorist (as opposed to just a trainer) and see if they can work with him. Is he getting any walks/runs daily? My initial thought is the energy hasn't increased with age, it has increased because there are kids now and he doesn't get out and about as much as he might have before (obviously I could be wrong). I hope they commit to working with him instead of giving him up, he sounds like he could be a great dog for the kids! =)


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'll mention a behaviorist to her. I also told her to get a second opinion. He isn't getting the attention he once did, but he's constantly moving, so they thought he was burning energy. Maybe it's mental energy....


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

I think it's a good call on a second opinion, I would question a vet who so casually told someone to let a dog go who didn't even have aggression problems. Maybe if it's menta energy they could take him to an agility class a few times a week. Or you could suggest hiring a dog walker (I'm sure she's super busy with the kids!) or letting him go to doggie day care to play a few times a week?


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

The pacing and barking and other constant motion he is in isn't going to tire him out the way a 1/2 hour training session or hour walk would. Adding a mental component to the activity helps wear them out.... like having him wear a backpack for walks, doing more formal retrieves (where he has to wait for commands), or working basic obedience or agility. I don't know if your neice will be physically able to give him what he needs, in addition to the demands of her children, but I hope they're able to give it a good shot before making a decision to give him up. Good luck!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

He almost sounds like he has OCD with all the pacing etc. I'd definitely get a 2nd opinion.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks guys! I do think he's obsessive, at least about fetch. He used to get much more one on one with my nieces husband. Now he's working long hours and she is a stay at home, but the kids are so young, it''s hard. I had a play date with her. Sidney ignored Ike and wanted me to throw the ball for him repeatedly. When they do take him to a dog beach, he stays out in the water the whole time. He doesn't play with the other dogs, it's all about the ball.

They're main concern now is the children. They are worried that they could get hurt. Another patio door incident, and I think they'd panic.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Sounds like he's anxious...


----------



## happyjoy (May 2, 2008)

He sounds similar to my Elliott (Goldie, though). He was very hyper when he was younger plus he didn't want to play with other dogs - he was dog aggressive. Couldn't keep still for 5 seconds. 

I am in a different situation - no kids or partner so I realised that in order to keep this dog under control we were going to have to be involved in activities which could channel his energies into positive things. We ended up doing obedience classes 3 nights per week - this was to get him in with other dogs. We went to the beach every weekend in summer, both Saturday and Sunday or walks in the bush during the winter.

We also took up retrieving which he loved - that was when he was about 5 after he got his novice obedience title. I continued that until he was 11 and he retired after he got his novice in that. 

Dogs like this need to keep their minds active and this is probably not the ideal dog for the family situation. I hate to think what would have happened to Elliott had he gone to a family situation. 

But you know what? Someone once said to me years ago that the hyper and a...holes of dogs turn out to be the best older dog you can have - and guess what? It's true. Elliott is almost 14, in great health - still loves to walk and chase after his toy, loves the beach, he still has plenty of energy and he is such a pleasure to have around. He is great with my chooks and cat and doesn't bother the neighbours horses when we go out walking there. 

If your friends can dedicate time to giving this dog some activity which mentally stimulates him - retrieving would be perfect if they have access to classes and trials. If they aren't able to give him the attention then maybe he would be better with a person who can give him the mental stimulation he needs. In my opinion, these types of dogs need more than just a quick walk around the block on a lead or playing fetch in the backyard.

I hope it works out for them.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Ummmm.........has his thyroid been checked? Full Panel? What about other health issues? I'd try that first, and then if he's shown to be healthy, enlist the aid of a behaviorist/trainer.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I think this dopg sounds under exercised and quite anxious...a high energy lab should be having maybe 2 hours of off lead running/walking a day...Harry gets about that and is able to settle when he is indoors because he is tired. If he didn't get that I think he would be much the same way as this dog sounds. pacing, whining....just a pest in general!!Walking on a lead round the streets just does not tire a dog out in the same way.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

My friend's lab, Dash, is a maniac without an hour-long off leash woods hike every morning and afternoon. Once Dash has her walks, she's awesome. Without them, she is just as you describe your niece's lab. I wonder how he would do if he were tired out every day for a week? I think he needs big wood walks.

DASH


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Tell your neice to check out this product....http://www.springtimeinc.com/product/100/2

Here are some testimonials about it: http://www.springtimeinc.com/t_stressfree_dogs/#joan

I use it for Jack because he is generally a nervous dog and is noise phobic. It hasn't cured him completely but I did notice that he became much more playful after he was on it for just a few days. He takes a higher daily dosage than is recommended but they say that you can do that without any problems. I just have to say that your neice's lab is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

THANK YOU SO MUCH, EVERYONE.....YOU GUYS ARE AWESOME. I POSTED ON THE LAB FORUM AND DIDN'T GET MUCH FEED BACK AT ALL. GRF ROCKS!!!

I'll give all this advice to my niece....please pray that Sidney can work this out. He really is a great dog underneath it all.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Looks like you're getting some great advice here! I wish I had anything to add, but wanted to say that he is a really gorgeous dog! Hope your neice is able to keep him and this all works out well. Having young kids does make it harder for her with time - I do understand that. Keep us posted.


Tiffany


----------



## Jessi (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi! I'm not around much but was lurking around today and wanted to put my 2 cents in on this one, though my thoughts have been discussed. First, I don't mean to hurt anyone's feelings with this but, it sounds like the dog is bored silly. My golden, Tegan, will pace around in circles if she is bored and none of the other dogs will play with her. So, yes, I agree with the physical stimulation (hikes, retrieving, etc) but in addition to that mental stimulation is huge! If he's like most labs and will eat pretty much anything, she could try interactive food toys, i.e. Kong, Buster Cube, Canine Genius, etc. These require that the dog thinks about how to get to the food (problem solving - brain activities). If the dog is that ball obsessed, she may also try hiding the dogs' ball around the house/yard. It sounds to me like this sweet dog has lots of pent up energy. Mental and physical stimulation will help. In addition to that (as I see we're in similar geographic areas), if there is anything I can do to help the situation, please don't hesitate to let me know.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Just want to update everyone about Sidney's prospects. My niece called me today to say that she and her husband had a long talk and realize that Sidney is their responsibility and a huge part of the family. They both agreed to get a 2nd opinion about Sidney's behavior and take appropriate measures to help him become a happier dog. My niece was very depressed after talking with her Vet and came away feeling helpless. Sidney is a Daddy's Dog and wasn't getting the time and attention he used to get and they are sure this is the underlying issue with him.

I want to thank everyone for the all the advice. I've passed it on to my niece. I can promise you it will be put to the test! I'll be meeting with her regularly for doggie play dates and will let you know how Sidney progresses.

Please pass prayers and good wishes their way!!!


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Great update Paul! Thank you! I hope things work out perfect for your neice and her family. I'll keep them in my prayers and am looking forward to lots of positive updates on this.


Tiffany


----------

